# Safeguard on the HOTSEAT????



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/29/safeguard-properties-complaints_n_3165191.html?1367237317


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Too big to fail is a common cliche these days. I recall speaking with Kevin several times while he was with safeguard. Seemed to be a straight shooter who didn't try and baffle you with bs. Robert Klein and his cronies attempt to perfume their image by submitting magazine articles, speaking to organizations and boasting of their community involvement. So Robert, you don't take Kevin's claims as gospel, fair enough. Don't you think that with a corporation the size of safeguard, with the millions of properties you oversee, that maybe you should have more than one guy answering the phone for thefts and complaints?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

REALLY????????????????????

The contractors that have to risk getting shot at don't really agree with you.





> Safeguard CEO Robert Klein told HuffPost that his company has implemented procedures to avoid the sorts of troubles outlined in the complaints. He dismissed the validity of accounts from former employees.
> "I would not take their word as gospel," he said, while declining to address the substance of Kubovcik's documents. "I'm comfortable that when we report a property as vacant, that it really is vacant.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

*LOL!!! Wait till story #4. *This is story #2

Ben is only setting this story up for the big fall


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> *LOL!!! Wait till story #4. *This is story #2
> 
> Ben is only setting this story up for the big fall



I'm really starting to like this series of articles. Good job Ben!


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Where is story 1?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Its now a sticky in this section of the forum.


I'll leave them up until the full series runs.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Freddie said:


> Where is story 1?


I was undecided after reading the first one, but #2 seems to be taking a turn for the better.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I read this earlier today. I actually spoke to Ben several months ago. Kind of an informal interview. At the time I wasn't sure what his motives were. He seemed to be wanting dirt on contractors. I wasn't as forth coming as I might have been had I known who he was and where he was going with this story.

But, I must say getting Kevin to roll over is quite a coup. To paraphrase Mr. Harvey - I'll be looking forward to- "The rest of the story."


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

is this going to be available on netflix ??? s1 through s4 Currently making more popcorn and moonshine over here


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Does anyone have an initial secure WO from this company I can review????
Redact any sensitive information you may need to I just need to see the steps that are to be taken if you arrive at a property and there is a house full of personal property...

Thankxx


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't do anything for safeguard but I still have a national that send me the guideline updates. I just received the new checklist.

Send me your email and I'll send it to you


----------



## w-s (Oct 27, 2012)

S A F E G U A R D P R O P E R T I E S , L L C
Property Preservation Department
7887 SAFEGUARD CIRCLE
VALLEY VIEW OH 44125
Phone: 1-800-852-8306

N E W O R D E R 
----------------------------------




If you have questions contact your regional.

***Personal Property Information***

* Prior to proceeding with this work order attempt to determine
occupancy. Verify if the utilities are on and if personal property
is visible.

* If personal property with an approximate value of $1,000.00 or more
is present please document the property condition, do no work and
walk away.

* If you are unable to determine occupancy status from the exterior
you are approved to change 1 lock on the secondary door. Please
attempt to keep the original lock set in tact if possible. If
personals over $1,000.00 in value are discovered upon entering the
property please attempt to re-install the old lock set. Do no other
work. Document the personal property and walk away.

* If unable to determine occupancy from the exterior or upon entering
the property through the secondary door please document why
occupancy could not be determined and DO NO OTHER WORK, walk away.

* If personals are found but are valued at less than $1,000.00 please
proceed with the work order instructions as listed below.

If property is occupied, report how verified and do no work.

**** FOR SALE INFORMATION ****
Make two attempts to contact the realtor if the property is posted for
sale to determine if the listing is active. Complete all work listed


below if the listing is not active, or if unable to contact the
realtor.

If the listing is active:
* Confirm with the realtor that the property is not being maintained
prior to proceeding with the work listed below.
* Provide specific details as to why work was not completed per the
instruction of the realtor.
* Secure only one door, preferably the secondary door, in effort to
allow access to the realtor and mortgagor. Please advise which
locks were not changed and if the realtor has a lock box in place.

If property is vacant, complete the following:

**** SECURING INFORMATION ****
* Change the lock on the secondary door only. If there is no secondary
door, or if the secondary door is a slider, it is ok to change the
lock on the main door.
* Do not rekey if already set to a 35241. Disable the deadbolt if
present.
* Secure outbuildings/pool gates with padlock.
* Secure sliding glass doors with existing lock & install slider locks
on top and bottom rail.
* Secure garage overhead with padlock on the interior railing.

Applicable Keycodes:
* Knoblock - Kwikset 35241
* Padlock - A389

**** DOORHANGER INFORMATION ****
* Please fill out the property address on the "Good Neighbor" door
hanger and leave door hanger with a neighboring house. Attempt to
make contact at the neighboring house before leaving the card and
advise which address the card was left at.

If occupied do no work

Perform a full interior inspection and property condition report

**** LOCKBOX INFORMATION ****
Install an 4625 lockbox and place a working key inside.

**** BOARDING/REGLAZING INFORMATION ****
* Indicate if the property is in a high vandalism area.
* Board all broken first floor and/or broken accessible windows as
needed.
- $80.00 per window, max of $550.00 per property.
* If the property is not located in a high vandalism area board
broken windowns as stated above and provide bids to reglaze.
Reglazing bids must be provided if the property is not located in a
high vandalism area or if the city does not allow boarding.



**** ROOF INFORMATION ****
* Approved to complete patch and/or repair work up to $600.00 to
remediate any active roof leaks.
* If the roof cannot be patched or repaired we have up to $450.00 to
tarp if needed.

**** INTERIOR INSPECTION ****
* As with any maintenance order you need to complete a full
interior/exterior condition report and submit bids/damage
information for any new conditions. Also submit property condition
photos.

**** SPECIAL CLIENT THAW INFORMATION ****
We have a $500 ALLOWABLE to complete thawing of frozen properties.

**** MISCELLANEOUS INFORMATION ****
* We have up to $50.00 for sump pump repair.
* We have up to $300.00 to install a new sump pump if the original is
missing and/or cannot be repaired.
* We have up to $1,000.00 to pump water from the basement.
* We have up to $50.00 for snow/ice removal.

**** EMERGENCY INFORMATION ****
* If emergency repairs are needed and cannot be completed for any of
the allowables listed above please contact the bid desk at x2186
from site.
* Emergency issues would include anything that if left unattended
would cause immediate damage to the property. Examples would be
thawing, actively leaking pipes, hole in the roof, etc.

Client has authorized up to $1500 payment of past due
balances/deposits required to have utilities transferred/restored.
Submit a receipt for any such payments. Proceed with utility transfer
following payment. Utility repairs are not included in this allowable.

**** DEBRIS INFORMATION ****
This property is presale. Do not remove anything from this property
including items that pose an infestation risk.

Provide bids to remove:
* All exterior debris, exterior health hazards and interior health
hazards that pose an infestation risk.

If personals are present, provide quantity, approximate value,
inventory list and a bid to remove and store.

**** GRASS CUT INFORMATION ****
Cut the grass at property during regular grass cut season between 4/1
& 10/31.
* Remove all clippings from lawns and paved areas.
* Reference the current grass cut memo for further information.



**** SHRUB INFOMRATION ****
Provide a bid to trim overgrown shrubs.

**** ADD THIS PROPERTY TO YOUR GRASS CUT LIST ****



* DO NOT report grass not cut due to limited growth/cut by others.

**** DAMAGE REPORTING ****
Report all new damages and provide details pertaining to each in the
correct category on Vendor Web. See Memo 1324:
https://vnet.safeguardproperties.com/Memos.aspx?id=1324

MOLD
The source of moisture is to be immediately addressed while on
site; you must call in for approval. Bids are required to
treat/clean the mold if it is new since your last visit. The bid must
include the location, cause and dimension of the mold, as well as the
method to treat or clean.

STRUCTURAL damage is to be reported if the house or garage is
structurally unsound or the foundation is severely neglected. Sheds
or outbuildings that need to be removed are not to be reported as
structural damage.

ROOF damage is to be reported if the roof is in poor condition, has a
hole, or is structurally unsound. You must report whether or not there
is an active roof leak. You are also required to take immediate
action to stop the roof leak. Identify the source of the roof damage,
i.e. storm caused roof leak, or old wear and tear, or unfinished
repairs, etc.

WATER damage is to be reported when there is flooding, visible
evidence of a roof leak, or old water stains. You are required to
report what caused the water damage, i.e. roof leak, inoperable sump
pump, leaky foundation, etc.

FIRE damage is to be reported when there is visible evidence of a fire
to the structure or garage. It is imperative to inspect the attics,
closets, ceiling joists, and cabinets.

VANDALISM damage is to be reported if there is more than 4 broken
windows and/or evidence of a break in. Graffiti, stolen copper, or
stolen fixtures are other examples of vandalism. You are required to
file a police report for the vandalism.

**** MOBILE HOME INFORMATION ****
If property is a mobile/manufactured home, provide the following:
* Year, Make/Model
* Size
* Affixed to foundation


* Serial/VIN# and HUD Registration #

**** ACKNOWLEDGEMENT INFORMATION ****
By commencing performance I acknowledge and agree that any disputes
arising from any aspect of the work performed, or that should have
been performed, on behalf of Safeguard shall be subject to and
governed by Ohio law. Jurisdiction and venue shall be the State of
Ohio, Cuyahoga County.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

So when does this guy come out with a new article roasting a national???


----------

